# My horses



## Horsesandrats (Jun 7, 2009)

I own two horses; Rowdy, and Diamond. They both do every disipline known to man. Rowdy, Purebred Morgan worth over $20,000. Diamond, standardbred/percheron worth over $10,000

me and rowdy doing barrels

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=more20horses20and20stuff20010.jpg

Video of me and Rowdy

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=morehorsesandstuff005.flv

Rowdy being a cute with highlights haha

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=morehorsesandstuff028-1.gif

Diamond standing like a good boy for the picture

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=morehorsesandstuff028-1.gif

Cute headshot

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww144/morganhorsesr4ever/?action=view&current=030-1.jpg

A very very very old photo of me and him.

http://s714.photobucket.com/albums/ww144/morganhorsesr4ever/?action=view&current=023-1.jpg

Thanks for looking

P.S I edit photo's of any kinf of animal, if you want me to edit one for you just ask.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

They're gorgeous! My aunt always had horses when I was little, they're such sweet hearts!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi 

I thought Rowdy's name was Clippy? I hardly post at all, but I'm Catalyst on the horse forums.


----------

